# Fall/ Halloween pics :)



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I like to take seasonal pics of my girls, and this was Lily and Max's first set up this year  LilLucy is use to posing, so she's the only one who got pics in a costume  
Hope you enjoy!!









LilLucy

















Lily, Lucy and Max


----------



## Mimzy (Apr 21, 2008)

AWW the first one is adorable. My rats would hate me! lol


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Cute!
Jess x


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

aww....i love the group pics!! And, the first one is my fav. !!


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah my rats would kill me if I tried to dress them up. Love the pics.


----------



## Witewolf (Jun 27, 2008)

hehe, that first one is very cute.  Nice looking group.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

too CUTE!!! first one is my favorite!!


----------



## keytoaratsheart (Sep 10, 2008)

Aww, very, very cute!


----------

